# Uber driver crashes into a Police car.



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

The fun part, he had some weed in glove compartment. Funny!!

http://bgr.com/2015/01/18/worst-uber-drivers-ever/


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The Uber brand really is going down the toilet.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The Uber brand really is going down the toilet.


That is what they deserve. Those sons of *****es! Oh that makes me feel good. Sorry for the driver though.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The Uber brand really is going down the toilet.


And deservedly so.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

NoPings said:


> The fun part, he had some weed in glove compartment. Funny!!
> 
> http://bgr.com/2015/01/18/worst-uber-drivers-ever/


...love it.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey Travis can you hear how we feel about any bad news associated with uber.This wasn't case year ago.


----------



## NoNameNoGame (Oct 13, 2014)

The passenger in this incident is a professor at VCU's BrandCenter, well known in Richmond, and respected in his field.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I can confirm that uber doesn't do drug tests, but all taxi and trucking companies do.
If you're a ****ing professor, stop being a cheap filthy ***** and use a professional service instead of uberx, moron!


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow!! Who is more filthy? The one who looks for a cheap alternative or the one who provides one. For free!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

NoPings said:


> Wow!! Who is more filthy? The one who looks for a cheap alternative or the one who provides one. For free!


What do you think?
I drive *****s from cheap motels back to their street corners along Western ave. all night long in my uber


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

puber said:


> What do you think?
> I drive *****s from cheap motels back to their street corners along Western ave. all night long in my uber


Sepulveda in the valley is our western ave.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

NoPings said:


> That is what they deserve. Those sons of *****es! Oh that makes me feel good. Sorry for the driver though.


POST # 3 / NOPINGS: ■ ■ ■ Thank you for 
the hyperlinked article. I really like how
people like yourself have customized that
English Warning Sign for humorous results!

As I give #Fuber's #RuthlessLeader the one-
fingered salute I wish you a Happy New Year
from balmy Marco Island, FL.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

puber said:


> What do you think?
> I drive *****s from cheap motels back to their street corners along Western ave. all night long in my uber


You Pimp!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

puber said:


> I can confirm that uber doesn't do drug tests, but all taxi and trucking companies do.
> If you're a ****ing professor, stop being a cheap filthy ***** and use a professional service instead of uberx, moron!


His tweet said Uber Black. I wonder if it was a "real" black, or one of the misled, misclassified "x/select" personal vehickes.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Or may be just black!! You know what I mean. I am just saying.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

puber said:


> I can confirm that uber doesn't do drug tests, but all taxi and trucking companies do.
> If you're a ****ing professor, stop being a cheap filthy ***** and use a professional service instead of uberx, moron!


I drive in a pretty affluent area. I've driven quite a few profs and physicians.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

but with the rating system as it is, bad drivers wont last long

however bad taxi drivers can last forever
they dont lose their job because passengers have a bad experience


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but with the rating system as it is, bad drivers wont last long


With the rating system as it is, good drivers don't last long either. Oh wait....the rating system is so flawed that it doesn't actually do what it's suppose to do....rate drivers.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but with the rating system as it is, bad drivers wont last long


Every market has it's own cut off point on the ratings. Overall it's around 4.6, but some markets are higher and some lower.

As the quality of UberX goes to crap with quality cars no longer going online, the average cut off point is going to drop. A year from now 3.6 will probably be a pretty good rating for an UberX driver.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> With the rating system as it is, good drivers don't last long either. Oh wait....the rating system is so flawed that it doesn't actually do what it's suppose to do....rate drivers.


It's starting to piss me off. My rating is high enough where pax think I'm a newbie driver.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

A lot of people that I have taken consider fuber a step between taxi and limo, usually a 'cleaner' experience than a taxi.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe the driver had cheech/chong as pax and they left their "stash" behind. UBER pretty much now is a sweatshop on wheels.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

NoNameNoGame said:


> The passenger in this incident is a professor at VCU's BrandCenter, well known in Richmond, and respected in his field.


Is that a 'Pot' field?


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

puber said:


> What do you think?
> I drive *****s from cheap motels back to their street corners along Western ave. all night long in my uber


Yeah, he should ride in Uber Plus. We drive expensive escorts. I love when a 20 year old hooker gets kissed passionately by a 50 year old guy in front of an expensive hotel, tries to sell me a story that she was in a business meeting and travels all over the world for business and then gets dropped off in a hood.


----------

